# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 25 )



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

*What saws do you have in the shop and use when building projects. Do you need a variety of saws to actually get things done, or just a few?


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
festering boils, woodticks and Amateur Sawdust Makers are welcome to post an answer.
And of course Sawbones and the Creator of Shavings and Sawdust too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

I do not know how many saws I have- a bunch. Saws are like chisels- you never can have too many.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Saws are like chisels- you never can have too many.



That's next weeks Question.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That's next weeks Question.....



Good- I have answered both then.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 19, 2016)

Two CC, two ripsaws, one DT, one tenon,one CC backsaw, and a coping saw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

Brink said:


> Two CC, two ripsaws, one DT, one tenon,one CC backsaw, and a coping saw.



hold it mr. unplugged- what about that bandsaw that lurks in the background of your pics.........

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2016)

Woodcutting bandsaw, metal cutting bandsaw, table saw, one CC, one ripsaw, one DT, one coping saw and a japanese backsaw I use to part pieces off the lathe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> hold it mr. unplugged- what about that bandsaw that lurks in the background of your pics.........



And that table saw, and I'm sure I've seen a circular saw before and he probably has a jigsaw and recip stashed away too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Woodcutting bandsaw, metal cutting bandsaw, table saw, one CC, one ripsaw, one DT, one coping saw and a japanese backsaw I use to part pieces off the lathe.



Only one- Damn- I do not seem to be able to settle on one of anything........... Hold it, I have one useless lathe..........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have one useless lathe..........



Useless? Hah! Look at the millions of dust particles it's keep off the floor that you don't have to sweep up! Oh wait, you don't use your broom for sweeping ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

I see someone's been busy on the smilie site.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Useless? Hah! Look at the millions of dust particles it's keep off the floor that you don't have to sweep up! Oh wait, you don't use your broom for sweeping ......



WHATTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Lots. One of handiest in recent days is a Japanese hand saw. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

I bought a bunch of cheap pullsaws from a guitar maker that was selling out. There is a little zero kerf pullsaw that works so well on trimming plugs and splines. Trims flush and zero to almost zero marks on piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I see someone's been busy on the smilie site.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2016)

Lets see if I can remember them all. Table saw, band saw, miter/chop saw, jig saw,2 scroll saws, 2 circ saws,2 cordless circ saws, reciprocating saw, and a 16" makita circ saw. And a metal cutting horizontal band saw. And don't even get me started on chain saws!
Yeah I'm a power tool guy but I am slowly adding more hand tools and enjoy using them.
I have a couple of Japanese type pull saws that I really like. I want to get more Japanese types of saws that cut on the pull stroke. Western thinking on saws is so backward in my opinion. I am also in need of a good quality back saw.
Edit: Oh yeah, a radial arm saw too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Table Saw
Band Saw - Wood
Band Saw - Steel
Miter Saw - Electric
Miter Saw - Hand
Chop Saw - Metal
Jigsaw
Scroll Saw x 2
Skilsaw x 3 
Handsaw... Several, don't even know.
Coping Saw
Sheetrock Saw
Limb Saw
Chain Saw
Bow Saw x 2 
Hacksaw x 2
Crosscut Saw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't know how many circular saws alone that I have. A dozen or more and half need repair of some sort. My guys were hard on them when I was in the remodeling game.


I have them in sizes ranging from 4 3/8" up to 10 1/4". Also have a zero-clearance flush cut circular saw for cutting the floors out right against the wall (if the buddy who borrowed it last will return it).
5 table saws ranging from 4" up to 16".
1 band saw (actually 2 but 1 I don't count - it's a Sears POS)
1 radial arm saw (converted as a dedicated band saw blade sharpener)
1 scroll saw (can't get it cutting properly though)
6 recip saws - 5 sawzall style and 1 flush cut recip
4 powered miter saws 2 CMS and 2 SCMS, one (crappy) hand-powered miter box and saw (need a good one)

4 jig saws - 3 western D-handle style and 1 barrel style Euro; I never even look at the D-handle saws they're like slow tanks and the Euro barrel is a powerful sports car. 
Numerous hand saws of all types including but not limited to flush cut, cope, various crosscut, ripping, several DT, 1 veneer saw, 1 fret saw. I love my Jap pull saws but IMO western push saws have their place as well. Two 2-man 5' cc saws aka "misery whip", most all the construction trades saws like sheet rock, keyhole, yards saw 2 or 3 pruning saws 2 or 3 bow saws.
1 metal cutoff saw

I'm sure I forgot some.

Greg I ran that Makita 16" saw timber framing for a whole week once - that thing will give you a workout!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 19, 2016)

The only one I really use is the bandsaw. I've got recip, jig, and circular saws but don't use them much. I've got several cheap, old handsaws that see about as much work as Mike's lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I've got recip, jig, and circular saws but don't use them much. I've got several cheap, old handsaws that see about as much work as Mike's lathe.



Y'all need to do some horse trading.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2016)

Rockwell bandsaw 
Delta table saw 
Dewalt miter saw
Jigsaw, corded circ. saw I use occasionally 
A cordless circ. saw that I cut 2 fingers halfway off 4 years ago and haven't touched since.
A hacksaw for cutting metal

Mostly (95%) bandsaw and table saw. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Let's see...I have....
1 makita skillsaw
3 battery saws
3 battery sawzalls
1 pole saw
Multiple sheetrock saws
Multiple handsaws, a few old ones from my grandfather
Craftsman Tablesaw
Grizzly Bandsaw
2 back saws
2 dovetail saws
4 japanese pull saws
A couple of limbing sawzall blade hand saws I made for demoing sheetrock.
Makita d handle jigsaw
Leatherman handtool that fits the jigsaw blades, so I have 3 different ones on me at all times, just in case.
One Jonered chainsaw (gettin a fix from our very own chainsaw guru, @woodtickgreg )
2 machetes with sawtooth backs
2 chopsaws
1 detail backsaw

I think that's it?

I hardly ever use my tablesaw or the chopsaw. The bandsaw is my new everyday saw.
I used to use my sawzall on a daily basis.
My handsaws I use once in a while.
The pull saws I use regularly both on my lathe, and for box making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2016)

I used my TS but not like most would expect- One of my bandsaws is my go to saws..... Lathes are for collecting dust-tablesaws are for makin stuff round..............

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Let's see...I have....
> 
> One Jonered chainsaw (gettin a fix from our very own chainsaw guru, @woodtickgreg )


Too damned hot outside to work on it, lol. I don't do heat well anymore. I have been doing some research on it though. Seems to be made for a very short time, like a year or two. Most parts are obsolete so the aftermarket is about the only option. I need to dig a little further into it but it's just too damned hot here. Maybe next weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

I wasn't pushing for it.  I was just givin ya props...

You're right about it being made for a short time. I thought it was 4 years, 
Aftermarket is fine with me. I'm not picky...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 19, 2016)

Table saw
Ryoba
Coping saw.

Working on getting another chainsaw


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I wasn't pushing for it.  I was just givin ya props...
> 
> You're right about it being made for a short time. I thought it was 4 years,
> Aftermarket is fine with me. I'm not picky...


I know you weren't pushing budd, just letting you know whats going on. The fuel lines seem a little hard so I am assuming the carb diaphragms are as well. I'm going to try a simple carb diaphragm and fuel lines with filter replacement and see how she runs. I have some logs I need to process into turning blanks so I can abuse her a little and see if I can get her to fail. If she does after the carb work that will lead me to believe it's a coil, then we look to the aftermarket.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't know how many circular saws alone that I have. A dozen or more and half need repair of some sort. My guys were hard on them when I was in the remodeling game.
> 
> 
> I have them in sizes ranging from 4 3/8" up to 10 1/4". Also have a zero-clearance flush cut circular saw for cutting the floors out right against the wall (if the buddy who borrowed it last will return it).
> ...





You type with your nose or what??? As much trouble as you had with one little bitty sharp knife, a feller would think you'd be without any fingers with that many saws around!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

Now that's funny right there I don't care who you are.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Gives a whole new "vision" to the term hunt n peck...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 19, 2016)

Lots,

10 inch table saw
14 inch Rockwell bandsaw
Vega 126 scroll saw
Rigid chop saw
Dewalt Radial arm saw
4 or 5 pull saws
Coping saw
4 foot monster from the early 1900's for cross cutting logs when I don't want to pack in the chainsaw
Husquevarna chainsaw
Several disston cross and rip saws
Hacksaw
Sawzall

I'm sure that there are a few I'm missing. Looking at the list it's time to pare down a bit maybe...


Oh, almost forgot, My 1870's treadle scroll saw too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Jun 19, 2016)

I've got a fair collection too- all kinds.
They're a use as I need tool-- which one depends on how nice a cut is needed or if I can find the durn thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> hold it mr. unplugged- what about that bandsaw that lurks in the background of your pics.........



I hang my boxers on that thing to dry them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Jun 20, 2016)

Table saw
bandsaw (2 at the moment, one is going to the stepson shortly)
hacksaw
2 chainsaws (gas and electric)
coping saw
miter saw
circ saw
drywall saw
jigsaw
hand saw (probably a cross cut one. Don't use it much, don't remember where it came from)
scroll saw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 20, 2016)

14" Delta Bandsaw, vintage 1946 w/ riser block - this is the saw I use most
10" Table Saw
24" Delta Scroll Saw, vintage 1938/1939 - haven't used it yet beyond making sure it works, but will be giving it a full restore this summer
Compound Miter Saw - rarely used, and only for rough work
Makita Circular Saw - not used very often, mostly for breaking down sheet goods
Several handsaws of various kinds - cross cut, dovetail, coping, flush cut, a few others; the crosscut is the only one I use with any regularity and I do so cutting pieces roughly to length, leaving a little extra to square it up later.

Have plans to pick up a chainsaw sometime. Was planning to get one this year but am going to hold out for longer - Colin talked me into going big last time I saw him. Makes sense - especially as I'd like to pair it up with a mill. However, I might pick up an electric one this year so I can prep small stuff and turning stock with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 20, 2016)

Being a woodturner I have : 

Table Saw - sits on my hoist up above a table- used 4x a year.
Band Saw - Wood
Band Saw - metal
Miter Saw - Hand
Chop Saw
Jigsaw
Skilsaw
Handsaws -most kinds
Coping Saw 2
Sheetrock Saw
Limb Saw
Pole saw
Chain Saws - 1 electric. 3 gas
Hacksaw x 2
Sawzall

Reactions: Like 1


----------

